# Ics/aosp With Myverizon/nfl Mobile



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I was wondering with the upcoming release of ICS on the Galaxy Nexus in the US on Verizon Wireless; does this mean that we'll get a kanged version of MyVerizon/NFL Mobile that will work with AOSP, include GB? I mean, I don't know much about the development side of the Android OS but I would assume that the libs/apks will be pulled and working. This will be great news for me because those two programs are the main reason I stick to Sense based ROMs.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Well considering the galnex will most likely be one of the main dev phones for cm9 I would guess there will be a working solution at least on ics aosp roms at some point. I wouldn't hold my breath for a aosp gb fix though. The aosp tbolt crowd has pretty much given up.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

My Verizon and NFL Mobile work fine on AOSP roms. My wife has the Inc2 and I had the Dinc before the Tbolt and both worked perfectly on CM7. It is a Tbolt specific issue and some have led to believe that it is related to it being an LTE device. So, there is no need to fix it in the main line, it is going to need to be figured out for the Tbolt specifically by a dev.


----------

